# You All Ready for a New Contest?



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2010)

i have prizes. replies to this thread will determine the extent of the contest. the more interest shown the better i'll try to make it. i'll give this thread a few days then i'll get something going. 

have fun everyone, it's SUMMER TIME.  +  +  =


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 13, 2010)

lets see what you've got up your sleeve for us this time fdd.. let the games begin..


----------



## smokethechronic2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

humm some brain excersise lol...


----------



## NothinButTheBest (Aug 13, 2010)

interested here


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 13, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## MediMary (Aug 13, 2010)

I am in, I could use some new glass = )


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm in.......................


----------



## mistaphuck (Aug 13, 2010)

what kind of contest? you got some cookies?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2010)

i gotta get some prizes together. i like the response i am seeing.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 13, 2010)

......subscribed......


----------



## mistaphuck (Aug 13, 2010)

you should get some cookies


----------



## jballs (Aug 13, 2010)

fdd2blk: Hay man you and i should throw down and colab do a head peace let me no what you think!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## upthearsenal (Aug 13, 2010)

im in!
subscribed


----------



## NothinButTheBest (Aug 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i gotta get some prizes together. i like the response i am seeing.


Cant go wrong with glass  lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2010)

jballs said:


> fdd2blk: Hay man you and i should throw down and colab do a head peace let me no what you think!!!!!!!!!!


were you at? i'm in norcal. i've had quite a few other blowers over here throw down with me. got a small shelf of memories of the time they spent here.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 13, 2010)

count me in too and subscribed


----------



## jballs (Aug 13, 2010)

I am in N.M. I was thinking something for like best and biggest nug of 2010.


----------



## SouthernGanja (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello out there in prize land!

Subbed


----------



## stickyikkigreen (Aug 13, 2010)

i need sum money! and i got lotz of talents


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 13, 2010)

Im in it to win it.


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Aug 13, 2010)

Im in!!!!!!!!


----------



## lazyboy43 (Aug 13, 2010)

im down like a clown


----------



## Pipe Dream (Aug 13, 2010)

reply.....................


----------



## dam612 (Aug 14, 2010)

*raises hand

"Pick me. ohh mee me pick me!!!"


----------



## moash (Aug 14, 2010)

what does this contest entail???


----------



## kronic1989 (Aug 14, 2010)

Im interested until I find out the details I tell ya


----------



## THE SEXY TOKING LADY (Aug 14, 2010)

Lets hear it


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 14, 2010)

Intrigued....subbed.


----------



## BIGDAVE (Aug 14, 2010)

oh oh mr. Kotter Oh OH


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 14, 2010)

Let's get this shit poppin'!!! 

Slb


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 15, 2010)

interested


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

i guess i have to come up with some kind of contest now.


----------



## BIGDAVE (Aug 15, 2010)

why not revive the old one?


fdd2blk said:


> i guess i have to come up with some kind of contest now.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 15, 2010)

What do we got goin on here?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

BIGDAVE said:


> why not revive the old one?


it got boring and redundant. i want to see some creativity. some real effort.


----------



## BIGDAVE (Aug 15, 2010)

Well then create. And put some real effort into it. 
We will do then same after that. lol


----------



## Knickers (Aug 15, 2010)

Always, especially if some of your glass is involved


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 15, 2010)

yup im in 
hey knickers hope all is well


----------



## Asimon (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm in.

What's going on! share with us!!


----------



## ftpstrangr (Aug 15, 2010)

Pick me!! Interested!


----------



## gotthat (Aug 15, 2010)

hmm im in for this....


----------



## fatfarmer (Aug 15, 2010)

O.K lets have some fun!


----------



## dyzel (Aug 15, 2010)

Lets do this!


----------



## sirwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

i am down like charlie brown.....


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 15, 2010)

are we having a big dick contest or what?


----------



## Asimon (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Silent Running (Aug 16, 2010)

Count me in....


----------



## sloshedcookie (Aug 16, 2010)

im in mate


----------



## kronic1989 (Aug 16, 2010)

So, if there is no contest yet, lets make the contest about making a contest for the real contest...?


----------



## rowlman (Aug 16, 2010)

okay...I'm here...we can start now.


----------



## moash (Aug 16, 2010)

kronic1989 said:


> So, if there is no contest yet, lets make the contest about making a contest for the real contest...?


this is the song that never ends,yes it goes on and on my freinds...some people starting singing it not knowing what it was,and the they started singing it forever just because this is the song that never ends,yes it goes on and on my friends.........


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2010)

kronic1989 said:


> So, if there is no contest yet, lets make the contest about making a contest for the real contest...?



that's pretty funny. i was gonna do that. lol

then i spoke to rollitup and he gave me a really good idea. i have to find some time to sit down and write it all up, then i'll post it. i just got home from the lake so i may need a nap first.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 16, 2010)

ahhhhh waiting in anguish!


----------



## ftpstrangr (Aug 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that's pretty funny. i was gonna do that. lol
> 
> then i spoke to rollitup and he gave me a really good idea. i have to find some time to sit down and write it all up, then i'll post it. i just got home from the lake so i may need a nap first.


Can't wait! This is going to be an awesome contest..I think


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 17, 2010)

wake up fdd


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 17, 2010)

We want details!


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

Balzac89 said:


> We want details!


I agree with whatever he said. No, actually, what's up?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

it's posted.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

Where, where, where, tell me where is it posted?


----------



## mygirls (Aug 17, 2010)

i have never herd of any winners talking about there prizes from past contestes on here.. has there even been a winner.. are there really winners.. if so im in


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 17, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> Where, where, where, tell me where is it posted?


https://www.rollitup.org/contests/358566-contest-summer-2010-a.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

in case you missed it, ......... https://www.rollitup.org/contests/358566-contest-summer-2010-a.html


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 18, 2010)

So I went to Yosemite this last week and snapped a few shots for everyone

Some camping utensils 






Who doesn't love a good camp fire






Just like in High School - Blood flow Red on the Highways






Half Dome from the ground






And from the back






There you go

T


----------



## mistaphuck (Aug 18, 2010)

not sure if those fit the category, nice pics though


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 18, 2010)

mistaphuck said:


> not sure if those fit the category, nice pics though


Really??

Tell me about the contest?


----------



## mistaphuck (Aug 18, 2010)

im confused.....why you confuse me


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 18, 2010)

I stand corrected, sorry about that


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 18, 2010)

I just need to adjust my pictures


----------



## mistaphuck (Aug 18, 2010)

what like edit rollitup into them


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 18, 2010)

mistaphuck said:


> what like edit rollitup into them


You read my mind


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> You read my mind



not a valid entry.


----------



## mistaphuck (Aug 18, 2010)

what if {_they_} get mad?


----------



## mistaphuck (Aug 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> not a valid entry.


 could you say, put a black border around it with a possibly hilarious caption so long as you don't alter the actual picture?


----------



## scerv (Aug 18, 2010)

i love to try some friendly comp..


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 18, 2010)

if i could just get obama to hold my sign up i just may........


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2010)

someone say contest,subscribed.


----------



## Nathancv (Nov 14, 2010)

Contest....Im in bud


----------



## pilgram (Nov 14, 2010)

ill be a contender


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 14, 2010)

Cough up the details!


----------



## tat2ue (Nov 14, 2010)

We're in....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

the contest is well over with allready........ unless fdd is making another one.


----------



## pilgram (Nov 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> in case you missed it, ......... https://www.rollitup.org/contests/358566-contest-summer-2010-a.html


duh here we go


----------



## tat2ue (Nov 14, 2010)

pilgram said:


> duh here we go


We're out....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

pilgram said:


> duh here we go


Duh, like I said, it's over.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 15, 2010)

jballs said:


> I am in N.M. I was thinking something for like best and biggest nug of 2010.


ok .hows this.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 15, 2010)

raiderman said:


> ok .hows this.


oops sorry,hows this.


----------



## Nathancv (Nov 16, 2010)

my what big balls you have


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;CtZKL74LgMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtZKL74LgMg[/video]


----------



## Tarkett (Dec 10, 2010)

I demand prizes nowwww!!!:d


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2010)

not one person has offered to send me anything, not one.


----------



## obamasmokesweed (Dec 11, 2010)

ill try wut you got in mind


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 11, 2010)

Its pretty late in the year,
is it over?

NoB


----------



## raiderman (Dec 11, 2010)

unsubscribed


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2010)

raiderman said:


> unsubscribed


since the contest already came and went.


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 20, 2010)

everyone just send me all your weed and we will call it a day


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jul 5, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i have prizes. replies to this thread will determine the extent of the contest. the more interest shown the better i'll try to make it. i'll give this thread a few days then i'll get something going.
> 
> have fun everyone, it's SUMMER TIME.  +  +  =




im interested


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [video=youtube;CtZKL74LgMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtZKL74LgMg[/video]


i hate this commercial, the stereotype keeps going with the black male,which is obviously BS,it is what it is,there is ignorant stupid people everywhere.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> i hate this commercial, the stereotype keeps going with the black male,which is obviously BS,it is what it is,there is ignorant stupid people everywhere.


ummmmm, sterotype..... wasn't that the point of the whole commercial? ignorance is bliss. I love that commercial. I could care less about stereotypes, true or not.. so you white then? gotta picture of your "package"? if not, take one and post it. I'll tell you if the sterotype is true or not. thanks for the bump.


----------



## kick4all (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm IN


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 6, 2011)

That axe shit is fucking hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hannahh (Jul 10, 2011)

i wanna play 2 xxxx


----------



## HankDank (Jul 22, 2011)

Whats the contest about? I want in!


----------



## dam612 (Jul 24, 2011)

This threads like a year old, think the contest is over


----------



## OZ MAN (Aug 9, 2011)

sssooooo sweeeeet!


----------



## zander19 (Aug 10, 2014)

am in


----------



## UncleReemis (Aug 10, 2014)

cock pushups


----------



## CaretakerDad (Aug 10, 2014)

zander19 said:


> am in


You mean you're in 2010


----------



## zander19 (Aug 10, 2014)

haa i noticed that after i posted lol i just start a post on here starting a new comp ig yall wonna join


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 10, 2014)

I want in


----------



## LTV (Apr 25, 2016)

This little girl wont be ready for any contest for a while but look out when she is....
Holy Grail monster clone having a bad hair day....10 inches tall


----------



## jbmac (Jun 20, 2016)

me too, woo hoo


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2016)

jbmac said:


> me too, woo hoo


This thread is from 2010 your 6 years too late


----------



## potpimp (Jun 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> This thread is from 2010 your 6 years too late


LMAO!!! Don't ya just hate that?


----------

